# When is The Water Temp too cold for Flyfishing for Bass



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

The temp of the Little Miami is now on average about 20 degrees colder than it was about 3 weeks ago. I have been too busy to get out and do any fishing the last 2 1/2 weeks. I have this Friday available. Should I forget about flyfishing for SMB and just go up to the Mad or should I get out my spinning outfit and fish that way for SMB. I have never fished for SMB in the fall.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Now is prime smallmouth time in the Lmr, should be a least a few more weeks maybe longer.
When water temps get to mid/low 40' s it gets tougher Imo but now is prime time.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Keep in mind river smallies can migrate long distances, sometimes miles, to get to their wintering holes. They can be there today and gone tomorrow. Have to be able to adapt and identify the best transition and winter water within a stretch.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Something big and black that floats right near 7:00 p.m. Look for them to be busting bait and toss it in the middle.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Short answer it never gets to cold. That being said once you have to start battling ice build up on your fly line, its either time to buy that special cold temp fly line or wait until the air temp creeps above freezing again.. You are not going to get huge numbers , but if your looking for size, the float and fly technique cant be beat, and it can be done with fly or spinning gear. In central ohio I am usually able to do it with fly gear until Xmas, after that I use the exact same technique on spinning gear until about March.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

So, a BH woollybugger in black under an indicator drifted through a Wintering hole after this cold snap lets up a bit?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not sure it ever is, given it's not iced over and you can get a fly to them. I caught a thick little spotted bass as bycatch last week when I was fishing for crappies. I was using a balanced minnow under an indicator. I think if you can suspend or very slowly drop a fly past their nose, they might eat. They catch bass all the time ice fishing.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

It's never too cold.....just a matter of how you approach. When the lakes ice over we walk on water and cut holes in the ice. Fishing flies through the ice is a solid technique......

Bass fight very well through the ice.


----------

